# Last Day of Squirrels



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone going out today to bust up some squirrels for the last time this season?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I may head out for one last shot at them. We only took about 10 or 12 out of our woods this year, so there's still plenty & I wouldn't mind a couple more meals worth. They should be very active just ahead of this big front coming in.
Good luck all,
Tim


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

Got me two squirrels with my crossbow yesterday while deer hunting for the last time this season.they werre active and very tasty.total this yer I got about 10.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I went out yesterday....hoping to get something on the last day. Well....check this out.....I was sitting forever with no luck, and decided to do some "stalking" through the woods. Well, I come across a nice sized Fox Squirrel who sees me and runs off into some thick brush....I hit the ground and wait to see if he'll come out. About 1 minute later a shotgun blast goes off nearly 20 yeards away!! Scared the h*ll out of me!! A minute later another shot goes off and shot rains down on me!!! I yell out, "hunter over here, stop firing!" No reply...I decide I need to get out of there....as I head out, another shot!! I hightail it out of there!! 

Wouldn't hunter ettiquette be for the shooter to acknowledge me?? I know anyone can walk into someone's spot, especiialy on public land, but I was bothered that they did not yell back.


----------

